# Gelding's penis doesnt drop when he pees!



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I would call a vet and have his sheath professionally cleaned to make sure that you aren't missing anything. Or he may have just found a new way to pee and thinks that this way is more fun, lol


----------



## SunDancesGirl91 (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay! Thanks, he does drop it, just not to pee. So I don't think it's painful for him??


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just hosing his sheath out will not dislodge the gunk. It is quite greasy. I have used a small amount of Dawn dishsoap and warm water to clean his sheath. Beans can form in a small gland in the tip of the penis which isvery close to the urethra, that could be causing the spraying while urinating. Digging in there can be painful, I would advise taking him to the vet so he can sedate him and get a good look and a good cleaning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My boy also does not drop when he urinates. I do clean his sheath quite often, as it gets pretty nasty. He has been this way ever since I got him 8 years ago.
It is something I just deal with by cleaning more often. It could be that that is just the way your horse is, expecially if he drops it at other times.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I had a horse like this as well, be prepared to get friendly with your horse.

I had to clean my guy's sheath at least once a week, sometimes more.


----------



## SunDancesGirl91 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I heard that he might do it to urinate on himself because he is in with another gelding and a mare, there are other horses around him though, and he is the less dominate horse. Would a horse really do that to show they are submissive? He doesn't fight with anybody.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I think some drop some don't. The ones who do not drop to pee will be a candidate for an increased cleaning routine.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the same problem with my paint gelding. I wasn't sure what the problem was so I had the vet out to clean his sheath and there was a pretty good size bean, but he still continues to do it so I think it's just something some horses decide to do.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My geldings don't always drop when they urinate. Their sheaths are cleaned regularly by a vet (I hate doing it). However I would make sure your horse's sheath is cleaned by a vet so it's done properly & they can show you how. If you find he still doesn't drop, then you will know he doesn't feel the need to. Also it's a good idea to have the vet check your horse's teeth at the same time, that is how I combine my vet visits, I haul to the clinic so l am charged an office visit, minimal.


----------

